# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Recent 3.5ish OGL stuff?

## Particle_Man

I was wondering if anyone out there is still putting out new materials using the OGL that was issued with the 3.5 D&D system.  I mean the OGL is technically forever, but on the other hand, 3.5 was a few editions ago.

The most recent I can think of that is kind of close is Mutants and Masterminds if they use the Warriors and Warlocks expansion, but that is kind of an edge case since they have reworked the OGL so much that it is a different chassis.

Is there anything more recent and more on the nose?  Anything that could be dropped into a standard 3.5 game without much trouble?

----------


## pabelfly

It's not tabletop, but "Low Magic Age" is an indie videogame RPG that uses the 3.5 ruleset and currently in pre-release. They have the combat of the base classes down, some of the combat-related skills, and just need to work on the non-combat skills. It releases monthly updates.

----------


## Curbludgeon

Athas.org released some 3.5 Dark Sun products back in July.

----------


## Coeruleum

Who really cares if Wizards supports it anymore? Wizards does what makes money and the Open Game License didn't make them money for the same reason open-source technology usually doesn't make anyone that much money compared to something like starting Microsoft. Play what you think is fun. People are making new 3.5e content all the time and it's not only the things you see in the homebrew section of the D&D Wiki written by 10-year-olds who just want to do a million trillion damage with their mega god punch, no offense to 10-year-olds. Athas.org is a good source that has been mentioned. There are lots of other good sources for other kinds of content if you look. A lot of it is just homebrew that's been shown to work decently, and a lot of it is just sort of a common sense feel for how to use the rules to have fun instead of to be a min-maxxing munchkin.

----------


## Ramza00

> Athas.org released some 3.5 Dark Sun products back in July.


Any new powers, spells, items, etc which are interesting?

----------


## redking

> Any new powers, spells, items, etc which are interesting?


There is hundreds of pages of materials. It's free, so have a look.

----------


## Curbludgeon

Faces of the Dead Lands has a basic obsidian/undead druid, some items, and a few monsters, and there are a couple of things in The Emissary. The Crimson Sphere is a fun Spelljammer/Dark Sun mashup. Actual new rule content is minimal.

----------


## Particle_Man

> Who really cares if Wizards supports it anymore?


For the purpose of this thread, I don't have a strong opinion on that.  I am quite happy that anyone anywhere is putting out OGL stuff that is 3.5 compatible, although I guess I was wondering a little more about the "is anyone putting out product" end of things rather (so Athas.org, and any other companies doing stuff (in addition to Dark Sun setting specific stuff)) than "my cousin put his idea on wiki", but hey some good stuff could come out of wiki too.

----------


## thorr-kan

NUELOW Games still produces OGL content; available through DTRPG.  Usually bite-sized content.

----------


## StSword

And while not exactly the same thing, Pathfinder first edition content is still being put out, its not like it requires that much conversion.

I'm currently supporting two PF kickstarters- a class inspired by the Hexblade, and a setting book, for example.

----------


## Particle_Man

> And while not exactly the same thing, Pathfinder first edition content is still being put out, its not like it requires that much conversion.
> 
> I'm currently supporting two PF kickstarters- a class inspired by the Hexblade, and a setting book, for example.


Good to know!  Any links?

----------


## StSword

> Good to know!  Any links?


Sure for those interested-

The Lathspell, the Hexblade update.   The same company did a Spellthief update, the Spelljack, that was solid support for a class that historically never got any love.   

And the setting book is Lugon a setting where magic works a little differently.  The Goaler of Frostflame is a magic base class that takes advantage of synergistic effects of combining ice and fire magic, for example.

----------


## Akal Saris

> Any new powers, spells, items, etc which are interesting?


If I'm recalling correctly, I believe it was all lore, organizations, characters, maps, etc.

----------


## Kitsuneymg

So, Pathfinder 1st edition exists. Its all OGL as well.

In addition, an entire new subsystem of magic and combat tricks was published. Collectively just referred to as Spheres or Spheres of Power/Might, it adds a new magic system (Power) and a system for standard action based attacks (Might). There is also Sphere Origins, which does a race builder type thing, though its expandable with character build resources. There is also a kickstarted WIP for a skill-trick like system (Spheres of Guile) undergoing playtest. 

The spheres system is still getting content, but it has slowed in the last two years or so compared to handbooks what seemed like every other month.

People also still occasionally publish stuff for DSPs Akashic Mysteries (Pathfinder MoI) and Path of War (Pathfinder ToB.) I assume someone still cares about psionics, but I dont. So Ive no clue if anyone still makes content for that. 

Anyway, a lot of stuff beyond just spheres is located at that link. Its pretty much all pathfinder, but its probably not too hard to back port it to 3.5. Or just play the better version of 3.5 and bring forward what you think is missing.

----------


## Ramza00

> People also still occasionally publish stuff for DSPs Akashic Mysteries (Pathfinder MoI) and Path of War (Pathfinder ToB.) I assume someone still cares about psionics, but I dont. So Ive no clue if anyone still makes content for that.


We are still getting more psionics, but yes it is less than all of those other 3rd Party things you mentioned.

----------


## StSword

I also support a patreon that produces pathfinder 1st edition stuff every month by Samurai Sheepdog.

It's mostly requested content, making requests is an option at higher levels of support.  

So some of it may be thematically inappropriate for ones game, it depends on the game.  And if you would really like to add something to your games but don't trust your homebrewing mastery you can pay him to do it for you.  Requests are mostly from media- video games, comic books, anime, etc.  

While not an exhaustive list, you can get the master content index for free there on drivethrurpg.  It shows what all the inspirations where.  

Or check out some of the content put out on the wiki like-

The Flash inspired Accelerist. 

The Blue Mage inspired Battle Augur.  

The Link inspired Generational Hero. 

Spider-Man inspired Makari.    

Marvel's Venom inspired Symbiant.  

Or the World of Warcraft inspired Volwryn Mage and Veritas Champion.  

So if one is looking for new content, he is producing new content every month.

----------

